# Time is going slower each day



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi 
I am really glad the site is up and running again, I had me ET last Monday and missed the site hugely.
I am testing on Friday morning and am now getting really nervous, it is really good just to be able to post this.
I have been feeling very tired(cyclogest I think) Since Saturday I also have been feeling a little sick between 11am and 1 o'clock, the times vary slightly each day. This is my second attempt and I feel different from last time which was a BFN, It is strange at different points in the day you convince yourself that you are then that you aren't, I know that I will have to wait till Friday, If anyone can give me any help or share their thoughts with me I would appreciate it. Time is passing slower each day and it would just be good to chat.

Snaffles


----------



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Hi Snaffles,

I know exactly what you are going through. I also had my ET on the 22nd of July and I am testing on Thursday, the 3rd of August. These 2 weeks are the worst ones, I keep looking at my belly and my boobs to check if anything has changed. I try to interpret every little sign but it drives me mad. Once I felt a bit nauseous and I was over the moon just to discover later that it was due to some spicy food that wasn't too fresh. I am optimistic one day and can't sleep because I am so extatic and then the following day I wake up crying because of stomach pains, like the ones I usually get before my periods.
It is also my second attempt, the 1st was a BFN and this time it's only a FET (I didn't have any fresh embryo transfered in June because my progesterone level was not good).
From what you say, it is probably a good sign that you feel sick every day. I don't think that can be due to Cyclogest. I really hope it will work for you and I am keeping my fingers crossed.
Let me know how it goes on Friday !!

Agathe.


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Agathe

I will be thinking about you on Thursday, I was supposed to try last month but my cycle was a really bad one, This month I was a right cow to DH(ans that is putting it mildly) and all my hormones were really good. I am FET as my eggs were donated by a wonderful friend so if this time doesn't work I will only have one more go and then back to square one.
THings do have a way of working themselves out.
Snaffles


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi snaffles and Agathe

Wishing you loads of luck...cyclogest which is a progesterone supplement can give you pregnancy like symptoms cos its progesterone which sustains early pregnancy until placenta takes over...but fingers crossed yours are all positive signs and that you both get those BFP's  


Agathe...please don't say "it's only FET"  We had BFN on first ivf cycle couple months ago but had FET ET on Friday so only just into the 2ww...but whether its FET or fresh IVF, the goal is still the same and we have to stay positive & believe it can happen !!

Good luck  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Good luck girls !! 

Minxy ~ hope you ET went well and your embies are now nice and snug did you have one or two put back ? thinking of you and sending loads of       vibes, 

Good luck snaffles and Agathe hoping to see lots of BFP announcement very soon 



sara xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Mrs H 

We had 2 of our 4 frosties thawed and both survived 100% - in fact one gained an extra cell between thaw and transfer which is good - both still grade 1's !!!  So 2 in the oven and 2 still in the freezer !!!

How are you doing hun 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

FET's can and do work girls!  My gorgeous little snow baby was 2 at the weekend and she was the only surviver from the freezer, so please there is always hope!

Good luck

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Sue...I'm staying as positive as I always am but its also great to hear first hand success stories...fingers crossed we join you soon !!


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

HI again

Agathe - I am still thinking of you, and agin good luck tomorrow
Minxy - Good luck with your 2ww I will keep posted to see how you are getting on.
Sue - Thanks for your imput your snow baby is absolutely gorgeous.

I have another question for you all, I test on Friday as you know and I have a sore left breast it arrived yesterday evening and is getting more tender as time goes by is this a cyclogest side effect( it is my birthday today so I am hoping it is a birthday present!!! ) If anyone could tell me as I don't want to get to carried away I am a positive person but I like to keep both feet on the ground.

Hope to hear soon 
Snaffles


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi snaffles 

Firstly....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY

    

Secondly...I'm sending you lots of positive thoughts and sticky vibes

    

As for the sore boob...well, it could well be a very positive sign but there really is no way of knowing, it could be a cyclogest side effect but hopefully its a special pressie for you !!! Only couple more days to go so fingers crossed you give us good news on Friday 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi everyone

I have currently got two blastocyst embies in the overn and Im hoping and praying that they are warm adn snug and growing nicely. 

Just wanted to ask - does everyone get symptoms. The whole thing is driving me mad - I had some periody pains yesterday but thats been about it. Should I be concerned??


Lots of        to you all


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

MrsJof

WE all have different symptoms I have searched this website from top to bottom to try and see if I match anyone elses symptoms and there are a number of people who had no symptoms at all and got their BFP. OUr problem is because we have known the in and outs of things up till now we feel as if we should know, but we are all at such an early stage, keep your chin up and those positive vibes going.

Snaffles


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks snaffles 

Your so right - we know too much about all of this!!  

Kept myself busier today so things have been a bit better. Still don't know how Im going to last to next Friday!!! 
I think Im too scared to test early!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck Mrs Jof  

If this was natural conception then at this point in our cycle we wouldn't even know we had embies in there so wouldn't be constantly searching for signs and symptoms (well maybe we would a bit  ) but because we've got the heads up and know for a fact that little embies were put inside we spend the whole 2 weeks trying to detect the slightest change in our bodies...do our boobs hurt (and end up prodding till they do !!  ), was that blue vein there before...is that an implantation twinge or just wind from the bum bullets....you know what I mean    This time I'm trying really really hard not to think about it...obviously I'm conscious that I have 2 little beans on board (I've seen them & got the piccy !!) and I'm talking to them (in fact I've been singing to them but I'm am slightly  ), visualizing them and rubbing my tummy encouraging them to stick BUT I'm trying to ignore any symptoms cos I'm taking cyclogest bum bullets which can cause similar to pg (and wind   ), I had Ovitrelle hcg trigger jab only a week ago so that may well still be in my body causing symptoms...and on top of that I'm on clexane, prednisolone and baby aspirin so could be side effects frpm those.  I drove myself loopy fruits last time and I refuse to do it again this time...just trying to stay positive and send some positive energy to the little snowbabies !!

Anyway, here's hoping we all have some good news soon
Good luck & take care

Natasha


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Lots of luck to you too Natsha     - I totally agree with what you say...its just so hard!!

When are you testing??


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Same day as you - 11 August !!  Although we had 2 day old snowbabies put back on Friday and not fresh 5 day old blastocysts....


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Lets hope that 11th August is our lucky day     

Only 9 days to go!!! 

[fly]Stick embies stick!![/fly]


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yep, there's a few of us testing on same day so lets hope its lucky for all of us 

   
   
     

9 days and counting...eeek !!!


----------



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I am also due to test on the 11th August.  I had ET on 26th July but my clinic said to wait until Friday to test to be on the sure side. (I am struggling to make it to this Friday never mind next!).

I'm having a bad day today but I'm hoping I feeling better today.  This is our first time on IVF so I don't know what it is like to get this far and have it not work.  DH and I have been trying for a long time and have had 3 m/c but this is more stressful as I have seen my angels!!  2 beautiful embies that I can only pray are holding on!

Do you think I could test a bit early, say Wednesday, and get an accurate result or should I wait until the Friday?

HELP! I am driving myself mad!!!

Sinead


----------



## Sheila (May 28, 2002)

Just wanted to say Good luck to you all for your testing days - at this point a day feels like a week but it will pass hang on in there ladies.  At least FF is back up and running hopefully that will fill a few hours for you all  

Mrs Jof - I had no symptoms at all when I got my BFP  

     to you all.

Sheila
xx


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks Shelia - that really helps!!! Let shope Im successful like you.    Your babies look gorgeous!! 

Sorry Sinead - can't really help you with the testing as it is my first time too so Im just going by everything my clinic tells me. I had ET on 30th July and will be testing on Fri 11th (however, mine went in at day 5 - blastocyst stage). I know its hard  - its driving me crazy   but I would probably try and do what your clinic advises.


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

HI Agathe

I hope all went well today, been thinking about you lots.

Snaffles[br]: 3/08/06, 16:21HI

I just wanted to share our news we got a BFP today. Still havn't quite taken it in even though I kind of had a gut feeling a few days ago.
HOPE TO HEAR SOME MORE GOOD NEWS FROM THOSE TESTING IN THE NEAR FUTURE.

Snaffles


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Snaffles -        

Excellent news!!! 

Snaffles - can you help the rest of us a bit?? Did you get any symptoms at all, how were you feeling??

Well done !!!!!


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Yes well done Snaffles  your gonna be a mummy     

Now as MrsJo said 


MrsJof said:


> Snaffles - can you help the rest of us a bit?? Did you get any symptoms at all, how were you feeling??


 

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations Snaffles     Please send some of that positive babydust our way  

Sinead...I've replied to another post of yours where I think you did test early (please correct me if I'm wrong  ) Try to hold off testing until the advised date as they give you this as more likely to get accurate result from then onwards...   

Good luck everyone     

Take care
Natasha


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Congratulations Snaffles....FAB news  Take care hun 

Natasha ~ welcome to the 2ww....just want to wish you loads of luck  

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi All

I am sorry that I havn't been in touch I have been away for the weekend at a health spa 1st time ever and I couldn't do a great deal (but I smiled all weekend who needs health spa when you get a BFP).
For those who asked I did get symptoms my breasts got sore 8 days after transfer and I felt sick most days but I think that was nervres as I havn't felt sick since BFP. I had a really high count over double what they look for in my blood test. I don't know but maybe I could be having twins as HCG was so high.

Don't get disheartened our bodies all have different ways of talking to us. I did a pregnency test last night again as I was scared as my breasts stopped hurting yesterday, it was all ok. Those symptoms or lack of them just play havoc with our minds.

Take care all of those who are testing soon, I am keeping an eye on you all.

Lots of Love and Best Wishes 
Snaffles


----------

